# Need ideas for website



## xFireSoul (Jul 25, 2014)

So I will be making my own website soon, but honestly, I have no idea what tabs to add.
Ok. First is the home page. Then on top, there will be tabs: Gallery, Contact me, About me 
When pressed on gallery, new page will open with differend, but similar, design and there will be few general tabs like Nature, City etc. When point at them, sub-tabs will display.

So that is my idea.. And it is actually pretty boring, right?
If some of you could help me, I'll be very thankful and happy! :blushing:


----------



## lambertpix (Jul 25, 2014)

I bet if you google "wordpress photography theme", you'll find scads of ideas.


----------



## JoeW (Jul 25, 2014)

xFireSoul said:


> So I will be making my own website soon, but honestly, I have no idea what tabs to add.
> Ok. First is the home page. Then on top, there will be tabs: Gallery, Contact me, About me
> When pressed on gallery, new page will open with differend, but similar, design and there will be few general tabs like Nature, City etc. When point at them, sub-tabs will display.
> 
> ...



Start with the end in mind.  Specifically, you're creating this website for a purpose.  What's the purpose?  If you say "get publicity" or "draw business" then that isn't specific enough.

If you want to draw eyeballs (and specific kinds of eyes) to the site, then that will tell you what should be there.  If it's just supposed to be a site pretty much ignored by the world until you direct a potential client there (to see your portfolio and bio) then that tells you what to put on the site.  If you have diverse audiences (you shoot kids' sports teams portraits and boudoir) then you probably create a firewall.  The point is:  start with the end in mind.


----------



## xFireSoul (Jul 26, 2014)

Well the strategy will be this: 
I usually put the following watermak (picture below). When they get on the facebook page, there will be the website writen in the cover photo, description and also in every photo description.
Nothink more.  And in the website will be only my best of best pictures, for a portfolio.


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Aug 23, 2014)

If its just a portfolio site then it seems you already have your bases covered. 

Maybe consider changing "gallery" to "Portfolio" as it sounds more professional and points the viewer in the direction you want them to be going in. However, It depends on who will be looking at the images. (professional clients vs. non-profesionals) Advertising agency vs. Soccer Mom

IMHO, Gallery makes it seem more like a "for your entertainment" type site as apposed to Portfolio giving a statement that you are an established photographer.


----------

